# Pressure washing barn wood



## Firefighter (Oct 21, 2010)

I got some reclaimed barn wood oak to build a dining table. Some of the boards were floor boards and are pretty dirty. Should I pressure wash, scrub or ??? I wire brushed a small area and a lot of dirt and debris came loose. Thanks for ideas.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Put some old blades in your jointer/planer and get it down to "bare" wood. Nobody wants to smell the barn during dinner. lol


----------



## NGK (Mar 2, 2013)

To preserve some of the character of "old" or "salvaged" wood, try sandblasting. A limited amount of blasting will remove most dirt and debris, yet retain the rustic appearance of the original barn. I assume for a table you will finish with a durable amount of polyurethane (like 3-4 coats) which will get rid of any odor or unsanitary aspects of "barn" wood. Be certain the varnish the under-side of the table top to control cupping (warpage).


----------

